# rstor or neck strap?



## happyclappy (8 March 2014)

i have become a slightly nervous rider after many years break and starting to ride a newly trained rising 4 year old, never did ride much or well. just for safety i am thinking of having a neck strap, but keep seeing the rstor bing advertised. thoughts please? neckstrap just sits there, rstor has to be held and i more expensive.

i am getting too old for this horsey stuff!!

cheers


----------



## Auslander (8 March 2014)

My issue with the RSTor is that you have to hold it the whole time - it's very hard to focus on contact and communication down the rein, when you've got a handful of something else to contend with. I also feel that it's a bit of a self fulfilling prophecy - if you're so convinced that you're going to come off that you have to hang onto something the whole time you're on the horse - the chances are that you will! I would only opt for one of them if I was on a horse that made it his life's work to dump people in as spectacular fashion as possible.
A neck strap is there if you need it ( and are quick enough to grab it), and its further forward, so you can  lean back and balance yourself on it if a horse does start broncing. I much prefer them


----------



## pippixox (8 March 2014)

i prefer to just put a leather strap on the saddle- you can loop one through the little d-rings above the horses withers: do this for my dad so he can hold on when going fast for a more secure seat! not sure exactly where i got the strap from though...


----------



## Goldenstar (8 March 2014)

A neck strap .
I teach my horses to stop when it's pulled .
It's saved my bacon many times .


----------



## L&M (8 March 2014)

or a hunting breastplate? I always find a neck strap 'too far away' to grab in an emergency, but with a hunting breastplate the handle is easier to grab.

No views on rstor but imagine a breastplate would work out cheaper....!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (8 March 2014)

Haven't tried the rstor so can't comment on it but agree with Sidney that I sometimes find the neck strap too far away to grab and tips me forward so use a hunting breastplate that has saved me in some rodeo moments. Still have a neck strap on as well just in case. Tried a strap on front of saddle but found was too close.


----------



## Fides (8 March 2014)

I like monkey grabs that clip to the d-rings of the saddle. I have short arms reaching forwards for a neck strap throws me off balance...


----------



## Goldenstar (8 March 2014)

The neck strap should be big enough to lie just in front of where a breastplate lies .
One of the things my old fashioned riding school taught me was a lightening grab of the neck strap that's nearly fifty years ago and I still have it .
I often see neck straps on horses that are not big enough .
Teaching the horse to stop when you pull them is very very worthwhile .


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			The neck strap should be big enough to lie just in front of where a breastplate lies .
One of the things my old fashioned riding school taught me was a lightening grab of the neck strap that's nearly fifty years ago and I still have it .
I often see neck straps on horses that are not big enough .
Teaching the horse to stop when you pull them is very very worthwhile .
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Auslander (8 March 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			The neck strap should be big enough to lie just in front of where a breastplate lies .
One of the things my old fashioned riding school taught me was a lightening grab of the neck strap that's nearly fifty years ago and I still have it .
I often see neck straps on horses that are not big enough .
Teaching the horse to stop when you pull them is very very worthwhile .
		
Click to expand...

All the Fox-Pitt horses were trained to stop on the neckstrap - such a useful trick! I've done the same with all mine ever since. Sort of forgot with Alf, but as his behaviour is less then impeccable at the moment, I feel a few training sessions coming on!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2014)

I ride with an RS stor and get on well with it, I find it no more distracting to hold in the hand than a whip would be. It makes me feel more confident, which is at least half the battle won!

However, I am very taken with the idea of teaching the horse to stop when you pull on the neck strap, what a great idea. Can one of you experts on the neckstrap stop tell us how you teach it, please? I'm guessing that you give it a pull in 'normal' transitions to halt using seat and rein and then gradually ask the horse to halt with just the neckstrap?


----------



## Highlands (8 March 2014)

Handful of mane!


----------



## JLD (8 March 2014)

I have used both and prefer a hunting breast plate. I let go of my RS-tor the 2 times I fell off with it coz I forgot I had it on !


----------



## Fides (8 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I ride with an RS stor and get on well with it, I find it no more distracting to hold in the hand than a whip would be. It makes me feel more confident, which is at least half the battle won!

However, I am very taken with the idea of teaching the horse to stop when you pull on the neck strap, what a great idea. Can one of you experts on the neckstrap stop tell us how you teach it, please? I'm guessing that you give it a pull in 'normal' transitions to halt using seat and rein and then gradually ask the horse to halt with just the neckstrap?
		
Click to expand...

I have taught my youngsters this by simply using the neck strap every time I used the reins to stop. They soon learn the neck strap works the same as the reins... Also means when you grab the front of their rug in the field as they are about to run off they stop


----------



## Red-1 (8 March 2014)

Mine has learned to stop on a neckstrap, and as other have said it has saved misunderstanding on a number of occasions. Prior to my ownership my horse reared quite a lot, and if he is tense I let loose the reins and ride off the neckstrap. 

I don't find it too far forwards as I only need to hold it when the horse is tense, so his head is high and he is shortened, and the neckstrap is magically within reach!

I have used something similar to an RStor with a different horse, and it is OK and useful if the horse throws himself about, but I have found that if you actually need to USE the reins (because the horse has raised his head and shortened himself) then it is tricky as the RSTor gets in the way for quick adjustments.

The other good thing about a neckstrap is that it is now dressage legal for BD.


----------



## ruth83 (9 March 2014)

One of my clients has an RStor. She loves it - though admits it makes her wonky handed, she always holds the RStor in the same hand and cannot use it in the other. This in turn means her stick must be in the opposite hand. This, however, is not our primary concern at the moment!

I had a sit on her horse a couple of weeks ago. This meant I had to hold the RStor as otherwise it flopped around everywhere. I HATED it and found it very distracting. I personally use a neck strap and agree with the poster who said that far too many are too small.


----------



## Vickijay (9 March 2014)

I love my neckstrap. I have been backing baby horses and wobbling around on baby horses consistently for the last couple of years and my neck strap has saved me many times from exciting moments. 

I do ride some in a breastplate but don't think its as helpful to grab it as it's not as tight as I like the neckstrap


----------



## Ceriann (9 March 2014)

I have an rstor just for confidence.  It does the job out hacking but it's a pain when schooling so I tend to tuck it away.  I've not needed to use it since I've got it though (and hope that remains the case!).


----------



## Tobiano (9 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I ride with an RS stor and get on well with it, I find it no more distracting to hold in the hand than a whip would be. It makes me feel more confident, which is at least half the battle won!

However, I am very taken with the idea of teaching the horse to stop when you pull on the neck strap, what a great idea.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same here!  Am now going to make a note to ask the person who is backing my youngster to see if she can teach the neckstrap stopping aid!  Have already asked her to train him to stop if someone falls off!!!


----------



## Summer pudding (9 March 2014)

Experts please..how to teach the horse to stop if I grab the neck strap...or I fall...broncs to the end of the school usually ensue? RS stor does look like something extra to have in your hand to juggle when changing over the whip?


----------



## hibshobby (9 March 2014)

Hunting breastplate for me. I've tried a neckstrap and it just seems to go round and round when I need it but a hunting breastplate is "fixed" and can't move. Saved my bacon on a bucking Irish Draught.


----------



## Misty05 (9 March 2014)

I prefer my RStor type strap. I have lost confidence and find it very helpful. I do not have to grab it, as it is in my hand already. and I can still use both hands on the reins.


----------



## Doormouse (9 March 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			The neck strap should be big enough to lie just in front of where a breastplate lies .
One of the things my old fashioned riding school taught me was a lightening grab of the neck strap that's nearly fifty years ago and I still have it .
I often see neck straps on horses that are not big enough .
Teaching the horse to stop when you pull them is very very worthwhile .
		
Click to expand...

All mine stop on the neck strap, I heartily agree it is one of the most useful things they learn. 

I wouldn't go anywhere without my neck strap, in fact I have been known to fall off something that wasn't wearing one because I went to grab it and as it wasn't there I fell out the side door!


----------



## happyclappy (9 March 2014)

thanks for your responses, i was thinking neck strap - just for that feeling of something. was not keen on holding the rstor. no mane to grab, other horse chewed it all off!


----------



## Wagtail (9 March 2014)

I bought a RS-tor when I was bringing my kissing spines horse back into work. I never needed it with him, but it made me feel safer. Sadly he had to be retired though. I now use it on a mare at my yard that has just been brought back into work after 3 years of various problems. Again I haven't yet had to test it, but it makes me feel safer and more confident on her. I don't feel it is at all distracting or cumbersome. Nor does it interfere with schooling and contact as it has plenty of 'play' in it. The mare did rear with me pretty badly once (when I didn't have it on). She was full on trotting and taking a strong hold and then as quick as a flash managed to throw herself back into a rear and spin. I did not have time to grab her martingale neckstrap and almost pulled her over backwards onto the fence, I remember hovering over the fence for what seemed an age. If I had expected the rear, obviously I would not have done this. The rs-tor would have prevented me doing it had it been on the saddle at the time.


----------



## Summer pudding (9 March 2014)

Wagtail said:



			I bought a RS-tor when I was bringing my kissing spines horse back into work. I never needed it with him, but it made me feel safer. Sadly he had to be retired though. I now use it on a mare at my yard that has just been brought back into work after 3 years of various problems. Again I haven't yet had to test it, but it makes me feel safer and more confident on her. I don't feel it is at all distracting or cumbersome. Nor does it interfere with schooling and contact as it has plenty of 'play' in it. The mare did rear with me pretty badly once (when I didn't have it on). She was full on trotting and taking a strong hold and then as quick as a flash managed to throw herself back into a rear and spin. I did not have time to grab her martingale neckstrap and almost pulled her over backwards onto the fence, I remember hovering over the fence for what seemed an age. If I had expected the rear, obviously I would not have done this. The rs-tor would have prevented me doing it had it been on the saddle at the time.
		
Click to expand...

How does the Rstor work??


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 March 2014)

pippixox said:



			i prefer to just put a leather strap on the saddle- you can loop one through the little d-rings above the horses withers: do this for my dad so he can hold on when going fast for a more secure seat! not sure exactly where i got the strap from though...
		
Click to expand...

Flash strap is perfect for this.  I have one for my son on his pony's saddle.


----------



## pansymouse (10 March 2014)

I always use a balance strap (the thing that goes between the d rings), it's more discrete than a neck strap and impossible to forget because it stays on the saddle all the time.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2014)

I voice train my horses to stop.
Then I just use pull on the neck strap and use my voice command release the pressure and pull again and give the voice command and repeat until they stop praise then ride on and repeat .
In time I gradually reduce the voice until they stop quickly just from the neck strap.
The idea is if you are in trouble and go for the neck strap the horse should stop as it feels you take it up and it pulls against the neck.
Sometimes it just distracts a horse , say one who is going to bronc  long enough for you get the situation under control.
I am very quick it take up a neck strap I was taught it at five it's an instinct I am not sure it's so easy to learn when your older .
I hate anything that attaches to the saddle the last thing I want if a horse is going to bronc is something that interferes with the feel of the saddle for the horse .


----------



## horsemad32 (10 March 2014)

In an emergency, I never remember the neck strap is there.  I have been taught to SIT UP if things go wrong, knees in knee rolls, heels down.  If all else fails, grab some mane, but if you're that far forward, unless the horse will stop when you lose your balance, you're probably coming off anyway.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2014)

The mane does not give you anything to brace against , you have to train yourself to use the neck strap when the balance is disrupted .


----------



## angelish (10 March 2014)

pippixox said:



			i prefer to just put a leather strap on the saddle- you can loop one through the little d-rings above the horses withers: do this for my dad so he can hold on when going fast for a more secure seat! not sure exactly where i got the strap from though...
		
Click to expand...

this ^ the flash part of a bridle should slot nicely through the D rings in the front of the saddle


----------



## *sprinkles* (10 March 2014)

I always - no matter what I'm riding, young or older or whatever - use a neck strap. You just never know. My students always say they feel silly riding with a neck strap when I insist they do for lessons but many have said later that they were thankful for it. When riding a young horse I often slip a hand under it for some confidence of security. You can't do this with the RStor which is why I'm not a fan. You have to hold it the whole time which is a bit distracting especially when you also have to carry a whip or ride with double reins which I usually do with my big horse. Of course there's always mane to grab when you're in a sticky situation which has saved me countless times


----------



## MissMoo (10 March 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			A neck strap .
I teach my horses to stop when it's pulled .
It's saved my bacon many times .
		
Click to expand...

 This. 
I don't like a strap at the front of the saddle as I find it tips me forwards and is not beneficial. My mare knows if I touch the neck strap she stops.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 March 2014)

pansymouse said:



			I always use a balance strap (the thing that goes between the d rings), it's more discrete than a neck strap and impossible to forget because it stays on the saddle all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I would be worried that I could get a foot caught in a balance strap if I fell off. Never used one for that reason.


----------



## LeannePip (10 March 2014)

Having read this am also going to teach the 'neck strap stop!' - i always do fast work/xc amd sometimes jumping and more recently hacking in a neck strap and attach it to my d-ring  on the saddle using an old spur strap, slightly more discrete and smaller than a flash and works brilliantly!  didnt have my neck strap on last week when my horse decided today was the day i was going to be ditched and tried every trick in the book to get me off, just held the mane but it wasnt as effective and the mane came off worse and i stayed on but i then had to pull the rest of her mane so that it matched! Ooops!


----------



## Fides (10 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I would be worried that I could get a foot caught in a balance strap if I fell off. Never used one for that reason.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'd be pretty hard pushed to get your foot stuck in it...they sit pretty snugly

Edit - you'd be more likely to get your foot stuck in a neck strap


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 March 2014)

Fides said:



			I think you'd be pretty hard pushed to get your foot stuck in it...they sit pretty snugly
		
Click to expand...

You're probably right, it's a rather irrational fear....




			Edit - you'd be more likely to get your foot stuck in a neck strap
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, something else for me to worry about !


----------



## Wagtail (10 March 2014)

The rs-tor attaches to the stirrup bars which are meant to withstand a lot of pressure. D rings are not intended to withstand much pressure and are just held on with a bit of stitching. I would not like to rely on a balance strap for this reason. I do like a neck strap, and although I think it is an excellent idea to teach a horse to stop with it, I would not personally do it because I like to hook my thumb in it if jumping a large ditch and if not sure exactly when the horse may suddenly take off. If I am holding onto it and the horse had been trained to stop with any pressure on the strap, I would never get over the ditch! Also, the neck strap does not prevent you falling forwards off the horse. The rs-tor does.


----------



## saddlesore (10 March 2014)

Libby's do a balance strap that clips onto the saddle Dees and has a rubber grip . I also teach horses to stop and back up off a neck strap or breastplate.


----------



## marmalade76 (10 March 2014)

Ha ha! I've had a couple of speed machine who would speed up as soon as I picked up the neck strap! I have no idea what an rstor is, but I use a neck strap a lot, when cantering/galloping out hacking, going up hill, when I'm feeling wussy over a jump. If you can't reach it, it's too tight, I have mine loose enough so it doesn't pull my hand forward or down. I don't like holding onto a breastplate 'cause they're too fixed and pull my hand down. For my children I thread a flash strap through the dee rings, these stand up slightly so are easier to grab than something with clips which flops down as soon as it's let go.


----------



## diamonddogs (18 April 2014)

Probably not the right place, but I made an RStor a few months ago and recently decided to see if they'll sell.

Please PM me for information as I don't think I'm allowed to link to it as it's something I'm selling.


----------



## sunnygirlfriend (20 May 2014)

Hello, just a comment on the replies that you 'hold on' to the RS-tor, you don't notice the strap in your hand, as it is a piece of thin webbing, around half a CM in thickness. You have your thumb touching it, as it sits on top of your rein, and the 'handle', if you can call it that, which is a square bit around the size of a horse's eye, just 'waits' to come into use, if the reins are snatched, or you are unseated. Somebody posted that "you have to hold it the whole time - it's very hard to focus on contact and communication down the rein, when you've got a handful of something else to contend with" - although in my experience, you aren't really holding it, it is just floating in your hand in case it is needed. You certainly forget it is there! Plus you can just drop it at the shoulder if you like, and just pick it up when you want to.


----------



## Penny Less (20 May 2014)

I have used an old stirrup leather in the past as a neckstrap !


----------



## happyclappy (20 May 2014)

gosh - my thread back up!!

I am tempted to buy the rstor after my fall and breaking my pelvis, has shaken me  little


----------



## showpony (20 May 2014)

If the thought of using it makes you feel more confident I'd say give it a bash! 



happyclappy said:



			gosh - my thread back up!!

I am tempted to buy the rstor after my fall and breaking my pelvis, has shaken me  little
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerrieberry2 (20 May 2014)

L&M said:



			or a hunting breastplate? I always find a neck strap 'too far away' to grab in an emergency, but with a hunting breastplate the handle is easier to grab.

No views on rstor but imagine a breastplate would work out cheaper....!
		
Click to expand...

we had to use a hunting breast strap on my horse, coz he neck was too fat for a neck strap!  luckily I sent him with one when he went away for breaking!


----------



## Jnhuk (20 May 2014)

Vickijay said:



			I love my neckstrap. I have been backing baby horses and wobbling around on baby horses consistently for the last couple of years and my neck strap has saved me many times from exciting moments. 

I do ride some in a breastplate but don't think its as helpful to grab it as it's not as tight as I like the neckstrap
		
Click to expand...

No but the neck strap can spin laterally if you are off balance sideways whereas breast plate doesn't. Until I heard a instructor discuss the use of a neck strap on a young horse, I never even considered that as always used a neck strap on my youngsters up to then.

Think it depends on your personal choice tbh but easier to put together an impromptu neckstrap than finding a breastplate I suppose


----------



## Polar Bear9 (20 May 2014)

Highlands said:



			Handful of mane!
		
Click to expand...

Handful of mare was my approach for many years. Pony is now hogged which creates difficulty. In case of an emergency I now just panic and pray


----------



## Redsara (21 May 2014)

I've used a restor. I felt safer and more relaxed. It wasn't a problem holding it but the one time I needed it the horse ended up spinning in circles! She spooked, I instinctively pulled my hands up to find the balance through the restor strap, relaxed the other side but by this time she had turned and I was holding on effectively, with one hand and one rein!
So now I use a neck strap with a handle that stands proud and is highlighted to make it stand out. I also like the idea of teaching them to stop with it.


----------



## asmp (21 May 2014)

Not read all the posts but I've used one of these in the past 

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/shires-balance-strap.html

Gave me something to hang onto if my horse started to pogo - allowed me to sit up tall.


----------

